# Community > Resource Library >  ADI Powder Equivalents

## Spanners

Looking through my info I have stashed away here, found this in an email from ADI. 
This is the list of exact equivalents between ADI and Hodgdon - ie these Hodgdon powders are made by ADI  




ADI Sporting PowdersHodgdon Powder Company AS30NClays AS50NInternational AP70NUniversal AR2205H4227 AR2207H4198 AR2219H322 Bench Mark 2Benchmark AR2206HH4895 AR2208Varget AR2209H4350 AR2213SCH4831 AR2217H1000 AR2225Retumbo AR2218H50BMG

----------


## jakewire

Cheers Spanners I've saved that.

----------


## Shootm

Heres another one that I found useful.

Powder Burn Rates

----------


## Spanners

> Heres another one that I found useful.
> 
> Powder Burn Rates



Its not a bad list, but there are some errors in it

----------


## Bulltahr

The Hodgdon site is a very usefull one, and it's easy to use.
http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

----------

